# Providing Photos on a CD to client



## Innocence (Jun 12, 2007)

I covered a photo shoot for an anniversary (it was so sweet haha - the couple that is) as a 2nd shooter and I had a few questions about giving them images.

I told them that I would charge them nothing because I am newish and that I would treat it as practice, and that they should treat the images I provide as bonuses to the ones provided by the professional.

1/ What do I put on the cd in terms of the images? (full size jpgs? or am I supposed to scale them down or something?)

2/ Do I need to put a txt file on there saying some things about usage/ownership etc?

Thanks!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jun 12, 2007)

DO NOT put the full res images on the CD. As far as the rights go, that should have already been taken care of in paperwork.


----------



## Innocence (Jun 12, 2007)

haha ok thanks.

you can probably tell that I did no paper work. =/


----------



## fmw (Jun 12, 2007)

Sw1tchFX said:


> DO NOT put the full res images on the CD.


 
Why?


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 12, 2007)

on a more practical note... If there was a professional photographer there and you were just shooting as a friend of the family please remember anything you give them cuts him out of a sale most likely.... Still anyone can shoot at a wedding I do, so I guess it is no different.  Just remember it could be you one day.


----------



## Mike_E (Jun 12, 2007)

If you did this for practice then you should go the last mile.

Edit just as you would if you were getting paid.  No out of focus shots (excepting artistically out of focus of course).  Badly composed shots should be cropped and if salvageable are ok but otherwise- can 'em.  Closed eyes and every other malady known to photography- off with their heads.

Each shot should be run through post, W B, sharpened, blemish removal -on the 'stars' anyway, more if you really want the practice- in other words, just as though you had a $1k riding on it.  If you had a grand riding on it you would also want to resize to 72 DPI and change the format to sRGB for viewing on the web or their monitor (to keep them from ripping you off on the prints ).

As a courtesy, if you know the family wait until they have made their order before giving them the CD.

If you were with the Pro, why were you talking with the customers in the first place?  Do your best with what you shot and let him/her include  them either as part of his/her package or as a bonus (the Pro will want the full res).  In this case consider the tutelage as your payment if no other arrangements were made.

HTH

mike


----------



## Innocence (Jun 12, 2007)

thank you both.

very helpful ways to think. and mike, yup i am going the last mile. (it takes so long haha..deary)


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jun 12, 2007)

fmw said:


> Why?


I don't know if you shot weddings, but for the sake of argument, lets say you did. Would you give them the negatives?


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 13, 2007)

The last year that I was in business last time, I was training my son in law and I didn't think I would be alive this long so I gave everything to everyone I shot.  It was to avoid my family having to try to find things.  It was a one shot deal at that time.  Other than that no and I'm still working on what to do this time.


----------



## JIP (Jun 25, 2007)

Innocence said:


> I covered a photo shoot for an anniversary (it was so sweet haha - the couple that is) as a 2nd shooter and I had a few questions about giving them images.
> 
> I told them that I would charge them nothing because I am newish and that I would treat it as practice, and that they should treat the images I provide as bonuses to the ones provided by the professional.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure I follow were you there with the photographer as his "second shooter" or are you a friend of the family shooting along with the pro they hired.  I think the distinction between these 2 is very important to any answer.


----------

